
Github Is Down - Sholmesy
Continuous 500s.
======
sairamkunala
no incident yet - [https://githubstatus.com](https://githubstatus.com)

down from South Asia as well.

~~~
mqus
there is one now, Major outage in "Issues, Pull Requests, Projects"

~~~
auscompgeek
That's just an automated status check, the above comment is referring to an
incident which contains prose and updates from the ops team to describe what's
actually happening.

------
auscompgeek
FWIW, the API and Git operations are indeed still functioning, so if for
example you have the GitHub mobile app you can still read your issues and
whatnot.

------
sschueller
Time for a decentralised github and yes I know GIT is decentralised. It is
about issue management, discovery, pull request etc.

~~~
m0xte
[https://fossil-scm.org/home/doc/trunk/www/index.wiki](https://fossil-
scm.org/home/doc/trunk/www/index.wiki)

~~~
sschueller
Thanks, didn't know this existed.

~~~
m0xte
It's by Richard D Hipp of SQLite fame.

------
gver10
Is it just me or is this happening more and more often recently, i.e. since
Microsoft acquired GitHub? It's also very shady that they don't even seem to
detect these incidents properly.

------
aquir
Yeah, it's very intermittent (from the UK) Sometimes it's 500 and then it
works again for a couple of seconds...

Maybe hey just want to show off the new falling OctoCat error page :)

------
ramnique
Working now in India

------
rvz
You know you could actually use a self-hosted GitLab for your team's projects.
Which is why projects like Xfce [0], GNOME, etc are still up and running and
don't suffer from this.

Also if I were a school sys-admin I would self-host and use GitLab.

[0]
[https://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2020-April/032436....](https://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2020-April/032436.html)

~~~
moviuro
Self-hosting simply means your downtime doesn't happen with everyone else's.

And there are some good reasons for not self-hosting: price/comfort, built-in
tools, decent security without having to do your own, etc.

~~~
rvz
> price/comfort, built-in tools, decent security without having to do your
> own, etc.

It's more about control and ownership of your own server and data and this
same argument can be made for hosting your own website (price, tools,
security) which is maintained by you.

You control everything on the server and deal with downtime yourself or as
with the context of schools, companies, open-source projects have 'sys-admins'
to do this work.

GitHub does not fit with everyone's requirements to do source-code management
on a centralized infrastructure, which is why some users have mirrors to
Github from their self-hosted solution. (Google, Mozilla, Apple, Linux kernel
developers, etc)

If you can self-host your own website, then you should be able to self-host a
Gitlab, Gittea, etc solution.

------
alexeiz
I just got a response from Microsoft: our Windows servers are rebooting to
install the latest updates.

------
PeterBarrett
So it's down across the whole world? Just to add to the list, it's gone for
Ireland too.

------
ptilt
Seems to be up again (France)

------
mh-
Working again for me.

edit: spoke too soon.

------
hcho3
Same here in US west

------
livealife
India as well.

------
antsam
Down in Vancouver, Canada as well.

------
f055
Yes, error 500 in Poland as well.

~~~
f055
It was back for a moment, now 500 again. Each refresh is a lottery, 200 or
500.

------
livealife
Isn't GitHub decentralised?

~~~
quantummkv
The Git part is. The Hub part is not.

~~~
karmakaze
In theory. In practice, how many remotes do you fetch-from/push-to? Pushing to
one that's not connected to CI/CD may as well be email.

------
JeroenKnoops1
The Netherlands is also down! ;)

~~~
abendstolz
But not Down Under _scnr_

------
tharidlynn
Same 500 here in Southeast Asia

------
oriettaxx
yes, me, too, from Germany

------
namanaggarwal
Down in Singapore as well

------
craig
Here in south africa too

------
teekert
Same in the Netherlands.

------
dreamy_jack
Down from kenya as well

------
drimphgol
Me too, from Hong Kong.

------
uthrowaway222
US Central down also.

------
j1mr10rd4n
i'm getting intermittent 200/500s - australia

------
neals
In my street aswell.

------
xissy
Down in South Korea.

------
sbmthakur
Down for Mumbai too.

------
ariza
no problem in china

------
minho-comcom-ai
500 at South Korea.

------
joeclef
Same here in Dubai

------
Liriel
Same here (Europe)

------
stevefan1999
Same for Hong Kong

------
Donckele
Just as I start contributing to an open source project! Europe.

------
ririyad
Working fine now.

------
pm2222
Same here US east

------
kgraves
can't using kubernetes solve this issue?

~~~
nih0
they already use k8s IIRC

------
kuratkull
Same in Estonia

------
wener
Down from Asia.

------
pxli
Same here China

------
nih0
Same here in EU

------
githubtest
500 at India

------
zenonb
Down in UK

------
mijndert
Again.

------
xtf
seems so, germany

------
gfmio
same in the UK

------
mikkelam
oh well, time for swordfighting on office chairs
[https://xkcd.com/303/](https://xkcd.com/303/)

------
oriettaxx
ok now

------
dafoex
The website is down? Apache is running, it doesn't make sense to reboot the
server.

Yeah, I'm getting 500 here in the UK

~~~
robjan
I have a feeling that their infra is a little more complex than that now.

